# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Results of my trial shitload (pics included)

## LOCUST

Ok so i trialed my shitload on saturday with varied results.

my 1st meal could have been bigger this was at 8am
it was

sausage and egg mc muffin hash brown
pancakes syrup
1 krispy kreme donut
oat bar
2 oatmeal and raisen cookies (big ones)

my second meal was at 11am, 
it was 
quarter pounder delux with bacon
large fries
cheeseburger
hamburger
1 krispy kreme

i cut water at 8pm the night before

i feel the second meal was not needed at all, i could have just topped up from the first meal with ricecakes and peanut butter of some biscuits or something.

now this makes me think for actual show, should i follow mikexxl dierections, as these seem good to me, 

my last show i loaded on brown rice and oats at 300g a day for 3 days with aldcatone and was flat.

this time i think i will follow mikes plan with dyazide and have a small shit meal night before and a large breakfast similar to my trial.

any advice is great.

thanks

----------


## MIKE_XXL

What time is your show...and weigh-ins? i will try to help you time evreything if you like...my thinking has evolved a bit since the article was written, so i can do the most up to date thinking for you if you are interested...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Hi Mike, if you could help me nail this loading i would be forever in your debt my friend.
thank you..

Lets aim for me being on stage for about 4-5pm the show is on a sunday.

I do not have to worry about making a weight as the catagory is under 80kg/176lb and im currently 162lb i would imagine fully carbed i would be about 73-75kg/160-165lb

Thanks again mike, i cant wait to hear what you have to say.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> What time is your show...and weigh-ins? i will try to help you time evreything if you like...my thinking has evolved a bit since the article was written, so i can do the most up to date thinking for you if you are interested...XXL


i'm interested...after doing this for my show though i wonder if I don't have a bit of a gluten intolerance that messed me up a bit.

----------


## skr0w

looking good bro. What show are you doing?

----------


## LOCUST

Hey bro, doing a uk show, onmay 16th ukbff south east in london.

thanks for the comment.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Give me to the weekend i and i will have some time to answer these...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Hi mike i hope you havent forgot about me, i keep checking this post every few hours lol.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

OK Bro since your show is at 4-5pm on Sunday i would go with 1st shtload meal for breakfast around 6:00-7:00am is fine, you will hold the condition after shtload for 16-18 hours so you are good there, cut water 7:00pm on Saturday that will give you about 22 hours before the show. Eat a very big shtload meal for brakefast lots of time to loose bloated gut before the stage time i mean just wolf down everything you can, krispy cream should be ok however avoid things with yeast as it holds water in some...i would take first dose of dyazide at bed time another in the morning, do not overdo it watch your dondition closely and space out doses of dyazide atleast 6-8 hours a part you do not want to over do the diuretics. after the first big shtload just watch your condition if you feel you need one and you may not if the first one if big enough then do a smaller lunch or just rice and chicken/stake will take you to the show...i think thats about it if you have any question just ask away...good luck...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Excellent mike thanks you very much.

i have a couple of questions atthe moment, i planned to follow the carb up you have in the sticky prior to the shitload, do i still follow this excactly as i feel very depleted.

also the dyazide i have on order is 50/25 do you mean use a whole tab or half dosage each time?

I also have some 500mg metformin, would this be useful at anypoint ?

also is it ok to have my oats cooked with a little water in the microwave for a minute on the carb up days.

thanks again mike,
and sorry for the questions

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yes oats are ok cooked in microwave for fewminuts, do the midiumcarb days friday & saturday before cutting water.
1/2 tab for dyazide, it works very well in most people full tab might deplete you too fast and you do not want that...nice and steady wins the race...
Use metformin will increase your insulin sensitivity that being said being on reduce carb diet for extanded period of time already does that but if you have it you might as well use it...3-4 500mg tabs per day for 2 days of carb up should do it.
I think this covers your Qs.
Good luck...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Thank you mike, you are a legend, id like to say if it wasnt for guys like your sharing your knowledge for us all, we would struggle.

Just for you information, from the previous friday which is my last hi carb cycle day i will cruse on 150g of carbs a day from oats and brown rice, roughly 50g fat from natural peanut butter and 220g protein from chicken and 1 whey drink, this will take me through my final cardio session on monday and depletion workouts on tue,wed,thur.

where on fri and sat i will carb up with your medium day of 350g carbs over 7 meals with 20g PB each meal and 200g protein from chicken, without adjusting salt.

water will be at 9L per day until your directions above. then i will follow you plan you have written for me.

Thats the plan, cant wait, my generic dinazide Tri 50/hyd 25 has arrived today and i will test half a tab tonight before bed to see effects.

if you can see anything drastically wrong with that plan let me know but it should all be pretty bang on and easy, and with the shit load showday morning, it should be the icing on the cake..

Ill let you know results.

Locust

----------


## MIKE_XXL

You are good to go, but if you haven't already DO NOT TEST RUN Dyazide, leave it alone, ohh i hope i got you in time...XXL

----------


## NVR2BIG1

Guys who need to shitload had their carbs too damn low to begin with, and if they did everything right leading to the final week, there would be no reason to "fill back out" if you look good a week out, dont change shit, just go in there and beat ass!!! Trying to time diuretics on top of junk food 90% of the time never works out in your favor, the body does not like that type of sodium/diuretic shock, it hardly ever reacts the way you want, its ****ing Russian Roulette. Why diet and bust your ass all those wks to possibly **** it all up doing 1 dumb move last minute. Bro, in all honesty I see absolutely ZERO difference in your photos. Mike, no disrespect(my hats off to ya if it works for ya), just my opinion

----------


## LOCUST

> You are good to go, but if you haven't already DO NOT TEST RUN Dyazide, leave it alone, ohh i hope i got you in time...XXL


Ahh bloody time difference, i did actully test half a dinazide tab last night before bed, i woke up 5lb lighter after pissing all night, i was a little drier but nothing dramatic, 
i did start a thread about trialing dyazide and fireguy said it should be cool. 

What is the reason mike for not trialing it ? 

loc

----------


## LOCUST

> Guys who need to shitload had their carbs too damn low to begin with, and if they did everything right leading to the final week, there would be no reason to "fill back out" if you look good a week out, dont change shit, just go in there and beat ass!!! Trying to time diuretics on top of junk food 90% of the time never works out in your favor, the body does not like that type of sodium/diuretic shock, it hardly ever reacts the way you want, its ****ing Russian Roulette. Why diet and bust your ass all those wks to possibly **** it all up doing 1 dumb move last minute. Bro, in all honesty I see absolutely ZERO difference in your photos. Mike, no disrespect(my hats off to ya if it works for ya), just my opinion


hey bro, i totally understand what your saying, i can assure u the pics arent a good rep of the actual day,

This is my reasoning, this is my second show, my 1st i was prepped by one of the uk's best guys, (i paid money too) he loaded me traditionally 3 days, sodium load/deplete, water taper etc, aldcatone, and i came in as flat as a witches tit, still took second, but was not happy. as 2 days later i looked like i would have took the overall.

i have prepped myself this time, im bigger more lean, generally alot better off, its a learning curve, id love tohave the knowledge to get it bang on but i dont, kindly people like mike can help us out and ican getr somewhere, as with all i need to find what works for me, this is just one chance, next time i may try something different, how do we learn things if we dont try ?

----------


## LOCUST

mike just had an update on this, weigh in si at 2pm, and show commences at 3.30, should be good though as im well under the weight.
i would imagine being on stage at about 5-6pm, maybe i could push the shitload back until 7-8am

----------


## NVR2BIG1

> hey bro, i totally understand what your saying, i can assure u the pics arent a good rep of the actual day,
> 
> This is my reasoning, this is my second show, my 1st i was prepped by one of the uk's best guys, (i paid money too) he loaded me traditionally 3 days, sodium load/deplete, water taper etc, aldcatone, and i came in as flat as a witches tit, still took second, but was not happy. as 2 days later i looked like i would have took the overall.
> 
> i have prepped myself this time, im bigger more lean, generally alot better off, its a learning curve, id love tohave the knowledge to get it bang on but i dont, kindly people like mike can help us out and ican getr somewhere, as with all i need to find what works for me, this is just one chance, next time i may try something different, how do we learn things if we dont try ?





Yes, I agree with you here. I hope whatever you do works out exceptionally well and you kick ass. I'm just giving you another outlook on it. I tried that method for almost every show I've done, diuretics, no diuretics, water drop, water load, shitload, no shitload, etc etc. 

I will tell you this though, listen to Mike this year. When your prepping you need to trust in the guy helping you and listen to that guy exclusively. Getting advice from everybody will only frustrate you and over complicate things, just my opinion. Good luck with the shitload, and hope u kick ass at your show!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Ahh bloody time difference, i did actully test half a dinazide tab last night before bed, i woke up 5lb lighter after pissing all night, i was a little drier but nothing dramatic, 
> i did start a thread about trialing dyazide and fireguy said it should be cool. 
> 
> What is the reason mike for not trialing it ? 
> 
> loc


Too close to the show i would not have done it...but it's water under the bridge now...so just keepmoving forward...and good luck...XXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Guys who need to shitload had their carbs too damn low to begin with, and if they did everything right leading to the final week, there would be no reason to "fill back out" if you look good a week out, dont change shit, just go in there and beat ass!!! Trying to time diuretics on top of junk food 90% of the time never works out in your favor, the body does not like that type of sodium/diuretic shock, it hardly ever reacts the way you want, its ****ing Russian Roulette. Why diet and bust your ass all those wks to possibly **** it all up doing 1 dumb move last minute. Bro, in all honesty I see absolutely ZERO difference in your photos. Mike, no disrespect(my hats off to ya if it works for ya), just my opinion


I understand what you are saying, however most people are WAY depleted by the time the reach the show, not many can loose BF on even medium carbs and stay full while dieting...traditional carb ups work for some but very few, to achieve dramatic results dramatic actions must be takes, once water has been cut shtload is about as safe as it gets...most guys under carb, over deplete and over diuretic. End up looking flat and stringy on stage and 12-14 weeks of diet to look like sht is no fun...from personal experience shtload is the best and safest way to get it done...you know what Ronnie had day before stage time...ribs and fries and ice ream Sundays...why because it works...anyway I appreciate your opinion as there is definitely more then one way to do thisthanks for inputXXL

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> I will tell you this though, listen to Mike this year. When your prepping you need to trust in the guy helping you and listen to that guy exclusively. Getting advice from everybody will only frustrate you and over complicate things, just my opinion. Good luck with the shitload, and hope u kick ass at your show!



This is the best advice ever, one thing is for sure if you choose a path stick to it and never change, never listen to more then one person at a time that is the only way to tell if a system works or not...thank you for your input...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

that is why i have asked your advice mike and ran everything past you as i am only doing it this way and no other..

i have a question, is 2 half tabs of dyazide enough to keep me dry until show time, 
if im taking half a tab about 11pm that will dry me untill about 7 am when i will take another half, that should be 8 hours until 3pm, weigh in is at 2pm and i could possibly be onstage as late as 5-6pm, will 2 half tabs last if i did the second at 7am ? or should i concider another half tab at 3-4pm ? or earlier ? or maybe bring it all forward a little ?

thanks mike.
locust

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> that is why i have asked your advice mike and ran everything past you as i am only doing it this way and no other..
> 
> i have a question, is 2 half tabs of dyazide enough to keep me dry until show time, 
> if im taking half a tab about 11pm that will dry me untill about 7 am when i will take another half, that should be 8 hours until 3pm, weigh in is at 2pm and i could possibly be onstage as late as 5-6pm, will 2 half tabs last if i did the second at 7am ? or should i concider another half tab at 3-4pm ? or earlier ? or maybe bring it all forward a little ?
> 
> thanks mike.
> locust


Keep doses 8 hours a prt minimum, other then that monitor your condition, make sure you do not take too much as it will make you flat, it's better not enough diuretic then too much leaving you flat...1/2 tabs are good for dose sizes just wathc it, take it night before and not until the morning look at yourself asses condition adn then take another 1/2 or 1/4 depending on your status...good luck...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

hey mike, thanks.

im starting to have them nasty pre comp thoughts you get lol.

can i ask you a couple of things

is 160g of carbs a day for my last week leading up to the 2 day load to much to deplete on ? do you think i shoukld drop it slightly ?

also, i plan to stop cadio on monday morning, then do my leg depleting workout later that day ? that give my legs a full 7 days till show, is this cool ?

think im paranoid, i hate what hard dieting can do to your head

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Do everything just like you have planned do not change anything any more just dial her in...good luck...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

hey mike im about to embark on the fianl week loading plan, 

im currently using 100mcg of t3 per day, what is the best action to take here ?
stop it dead on monday or taper down to a lower dose say 25mcg for friday to load ?

any advise is great, thanks again, 
cant wait to compete !!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yes i would tapper it off to 25mcg per day...so lets say:
monday 75mcg
tues 75mcg
wed 50mcg
thurs 50mcg
fri 25mcg
sat 25mcg
than if you want to walk away from thyroid i would keep it at 25mcg for 1-2 weeks and then cut it in half to 12.5mcg for another week and then drop it alltogether...good luck...XXL

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Locust, I would advise sticking with Mikes instruction and see how it works for you. I tried the dyazide (diurectic route) and went flat beyond repair so never again will I use diurectics. My trainees and I have had success using high dosages of letro for drying out while not going flat (especially the last 3 days)! 

I do better loading earlier in the week and using no diurectics (only high dosages of letro). I wanted Mike to look at this article and see if he's tried it. Carbing up earlier in the week really helps us stay full and vascular. Below is page 1 and 2 of the article!
GOOD LUCK!
Ronnie

Skiploading, contest prep, picking his brain, the works
Im going to give you guys a little treat....I told you we talk about alot of things in the Supermoderator Forum.....one day us supermoderators started to pick Skip's brain.....and it kept going and going and going so i said " it, lets turn this into an article and let Skip run the floor with this stuff".....so Homon, Kidrok, Sweatmachine, Massive G, Creator, Winnie and myself just kept asking Skip questions over and over and let him run with the ball of string....and then we threw it into article form.....

Without further delay:

There seems to be a phenomenon sweeping over the internet in the last couple years regarding last week contest prep called "SkipLoading". It is the brainchild of Ken "Skip" Hill of Colorado, a renowned contest prep/dieting trainer. It flies in the face of the conventional Wednesday to Friday (yams, oatmeal, pie filling) carbups that have been around for decades. After numerous high placings by his many competitors in contests over the last few years, we set out to talk to the man himself about his distinct methods.

Q: Skip, can you tell us a little about yourself and your background?

My name is Ken Hill but everyone in the industry knows me simply as Skip. I am originally from Michigan and have lived in Denver, Colorado for the last eleven years. My wife of fifteen years and I have four children: sixteen, ten, eight, and three years old. I co-own IntenseMuscle.com and I own my contest preparation and nutritional consulting business, TEAM SKIP. I have been doing contest prep online for the last six years with clients worldwide. I have been training for twenty-four years and I am also a competitive bodybuilder. I knew that with my structure and size I would not dominate the competition so I needed another way to win. I decided to focus on conditioning and nutrition so that if I couldn't beat you on size I was going to beat you on condition. The problem was that the more I read and listened to others, the more things didn't make sense. I figured I would find out what did and did not work. Over the last twenty-four years I have set aside the "rules" and found some very successful, albeit unorthodox, ways to peak before a show.

Q: Before we get into the specifics of it all, how did the name "SkipLoading" come about? Did some of your trainees name it that and it became a staple over time or was it a conscious decision by you to have a specific name for the process?

SkipLoading is my version of what has been historically known as Sh**loading. An oversimplification of Sh**loading is to deplete your body of carbs, sodium, etc., then load on foods high in fat, carbs, and sodium usually the morning of the show. Using this approach, I adjusted timing, water intake, and types of food to find the right balance. Over time it evolved so much that it didn't resemble Sh**loading anymore. I discussed a lot of the differences on my website a few years ago and someone referred to it as SkipLoading and from there the name stuck. SkipLoading is the result of a lot of hard work to tweak and perfect the process. The name not only recognizes my efforts, it separates my adaptation from the original and gives the entire concept more credibility.

Q: Again before getting into the specifics of SkipLoading is there a testing process you use on a competitor in the weeks approaching a contest to see how he will react to it?

Absolutely. SkipLoading is incorporated into the leaning down process to a certain extent. As much as SkipLoading is a protocol for loading the last week before a show, quite a few components of the load are utilized in the leaning down process. This helps the metabolism stay fresh and primed and allows me to see how that client reacts to certain timing of foods, amounts of food, effects on the body's condition, etc. SkipLoading is very predictable but the constant trial runs throughout prep make the process as efficient as possible and at the critical last week before the show, the client and I know EXACTLY what to expect. Without the trial runs I would have clients asking me, "You want me to do WHAT???"

Q: When dieting down competitors are you pretty standard with your dieting methods at that time? Is there a certain plan of attack you use (hi/low/med carb days, Paleo diet, low carb, low fat...etc) or again does that vary by the individual?

I use the same principles for each client, and all diets include a combination of proteins, carbs, fats, and TrueProtein.com supplements to ensure they are getting the highest quality nutrients available. All clients will use re-feed or high-carb days, and I will not eliminate any macronutrient. That is where the similarities between clients cease. Based on the information requested of and provided by the client, food types, macro ratios, re-feed, and high-carb days are all designed specifically for that person. I do not use templates, software, or basic outlines for my diets. I develop individual starting plans for each client using a calculator, pencil, and paper. I do not make a client's situation fit my nutritional plan; I create a nutritional plan that fits the client's specific needs.

Q: Why did you venture away from the traditional carb load used by so many? What were the problems you saw with that way of doing things?

How much time do you have? : )

Simply put, the results of traditional carb loading are very inconsistent and usually negatively affect a bodybuilder’s condition. I regularly see competitors head into the final week before a show looking incredible only to appear on stage looking terrible. Sometimes they would be smooth from carrying water or flat with little definition. Those varied results often came from using the same approach with carb loading, which meant the traditional approach was not working. I discovered that most people were unaware of how carbs and water work together when loading. This is where things got interesting.

Q: With the difference of timing with a traditional carb load vs. a SkipLoading procedure, is the contest shape you want someone in the last week or two pre contest the same in each scenario?

It is pretty much the same, yes. There is a balance between being very lean and partially depleted for SkipLoading to be effective. With the old, original method, you had to be very depleted and I discovered that the timeframe to load was not long enough to fill out someone with a larger amount of muscle mass like the heavy and super-heavyweights. If you were too depleted you weren't going to fill out in time, either. SkipLoading eliminates these two variables, completely. It allows plenty of time to load and the bodybuilder’s size doesn’t matter.

I should point out that SkipLoading isn't just about the loading aspect of food, either. The term is meant to encompass everything including water and sodium intake and manition. I want to be clear that water control and sodium control, etc., are critical components of SkipLoading just as the method of loading carbs and filling glycogen stores. Anyone can get full for a show but SkipLoading allows you to be at your fullest and yet be very dry, tight and hard, as well.

Q: As I understand it (correct me if I am wrong) the SkipLoading process is started Friday night for a Saturday show vs. Wednesday afternoon, all of Thursday, all of Friday, and Saturday morning for a traditional carb load. Does the short timing of the SkipLoad prevent mistakes and things going haywire vs. the longer traditional carb load?

The timing of the old method (Sh**loading) was to start either very early on the morning of the show or later Friday night. SkipLoading can vary depending on the individual but usually starts on the Tuesday or Wednesday before the show. It can last one to three days, again, depending on the condition and how that client's condition reacts to the load. Most of the timing is solidified long before the last week because of the trial runs. We are fairly confident coming into the last week with how the load will look, how long the load will last, how much food, etc..

What can sometimes make a client uncomfortable is that one of the components of the load is what I call "fill and spill". You load so hard and you load until you spill water and are holding water. This can make someone very anxious if they didn't already know how their body would react weeks ahead of time. After the initial loading phase, other elements of SkipLoading are emplo to basically "clean up the mess". This is where the drying out process starts and continues until show day.

Also noteworthy is that SkipLoading does not use diuretics of any kind. They simply are not needed with this loading protocol. I know some think "there is no way he can get them as dry as someone who would use a diuretic", and they are absolutely incorrect. My condition on stage as well as that of my clients is evidence enough. Of my forty-seven competitors that I put on stage last year, only one used a diuretic and that was against my advice.

Q: Do your clients have to use certain foods each time they do a SkipLoad, or can they just make use of the foods in their current environment (e.g., when traveling out of town to compete)?

The list of foods is not terribly specific, however, there are combinations of carbohydrates that I have found work well together. Example: It would be hard to load using only sugary carbs like pancakes and syrup because some people get nauseous using very sugary carbohydrate sources, exclusively. So, it is wise to mix starchy carbs in as much as possible to offset any possible nausea associated with only sugary carb meals.

The food lists I provide are general as I have clients all over the world and some foods or brands are not available. If the carbohydrates are low in fat, processed, and relatively high Glycemic index (GI), they will work just fine.

Q: Eating dieting foods for 16-20 weeks of one type and then using the skip load---do people experience stomach upset? Or this is weeded out during the testing phase?

This is not an issue because throughout the entire prep phase, a variation of SkipLoading is used for two reasons:

1. To keep the metabolism off guard and primed with a very high amount of carbohydrate approximately once a week and
2. To test the body's ability to fill out and how long it takes to both retain water and then shed it.

The effect that these re-feed or loading days have on the metabolism is insane. There are times where absolutely no diet changes are needed week after week due to the impact that the loading days have on the metabolism. I liken it to pouring gas on a fire in relation to carbs and the metabolism. Most of the time you can actually feel your body temperature go up either as you eat, shortly after you eat, or even all day on these loading days. It is common to sweat while eating these meals due to the metabolism gaining momentum. Also, the insulin response from high GI carbs once a week takes advantage of the body's own insulin production. When in a glycogen depleted state there is no concern with body fat being stored on these days due to the very high intake of high GI carbs. You come off of these days very full and can take advantage of added strength for a couple days in the gym as well.

The component of testing the body throughout the prep phase allows the competitor to know how much carbs are needed to fill out completely, how long it takes to retain water, and how long it takes to get that water off after returning to the original diet the following day. This is all priceless information as the show nears.

Q: What do you do for clients who are gluten intolerant or who have difficulty with dairy?

Dairy products are not included in contest prep or loads. Dairy is too unpredictable and many people have problems with digesting dairy on some level. It is just easier to leave it out, completely. I rarely run into someone with a gluten intolerance that actually gets in the way of a load so that hasn't been an issue, either.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

page 2-

Q: Can you give us an example of a hypothetical SkipLoad and the foods it would entail with a hypothetical competitor?

I will use my last show as an example to illustrate a typical SkipLoad. Understand that even though the foods may remain the same for someone else in a different situation, the timing of meals, frequency, duration, etc., would all be quite different. The varieties of foods that can be used are endless. I am listing the foods that I used.

I started my load very late on Monday night and it continued all day on Tuesday, only. It was structured like this:

Monday night about 11pm:
Texas French toast with real maple syrup
kid's cereal with TrueProtein.com Protein powder mixed with water (Strawberry Frosted Miniwheats, Fruity Pebbles)
1 large Cinnamon and raisin bagel with jam and light cream cheese

Tuesday:
8:30am
Texas French toast and real maple syrup
kid's cereal with TrueProtein.com Protein powder mixed with water (Strawberry Frosted Miniwheats and Lucky Charms)

10:30am
French toast with syrup

1pm
Texas French toast with real maple syrup
spaghetti with spaghetti sauce
kid's cereal with TrueProtein.com Protein powder mixed with water (Cinnamon streusel frosted Miniwheats, Peanut Butter Captain Crunch)

4:30pm
spaghetti with spaghetti sauce
Texas French toast with real maple syrup and blueberry syrup

8pm
2 large Cinnamon and raisin bagels with light cream cheese and homemade jelly
kids cereal TrueProtein.com Protein powder mixed with water (Chocolate Marshmallow Maties and Captain Crunch Berries)

11pm
peach sorbet

It is important that the fat content of the foods is low but it doesn't have to be zero, either. Fat slows digestion and it gets in the way of carbs in the sense that if you eat less fat you can eat more carbs. You want the carbs to be high GI and highly processed so that the insulin response is as high as possible to pack away the carbs as glycogen. Also, it is far easier to get down a huge amount of carbs like this when they taste good. I am sure that you can imagine 1000g of carbs from white rice would be very difficult to do but 1000g of carbs from pancakes and syrup is not that hard to do at all.

You may think this would be easy, but I assure you that after that first meal or two, it becomes a c to get the food down for the rest of the day. Some have to load for two or three days depending on their situation so getting down the required amount of food can end up an arduous task.

The day after the end of the load you should be skin-splitting full but watery or starting to get watery.

Keep in mind that there are variations of this load used throughout the leaning down phase of the prep to not only gauge the body's response to loading but to keep the metabolism fresh and running red hot. Clients often comment after their shows that this was the easiest prep they have ever done. Combine that with their best condition and you have a win/win situation across the board.

Q: After doing the loading part of SkipLoading, how do you handle the excess water and get that competitor tight and dry prior to a Saturday show?

This is actually the easy and most predictable part of the process. In weeks prior to the load, we have already determined how long it takes that competitor to drop the water from the load and get back to their sharpest condition. Excess water is dropped in a period of one to four days prior to the show.
Following the load, water intake must be high, as it was throughout the prep. During a load, it is difficult to drink the required amount of water because the volume of food ingested is very large. This usually keeps water intake down during the load from the levels during prep. Immediately after the load is finished, water intake has to return to the high point that it was prior to the load. This is usually in the area of seven to twelve liters a day depending on the competitor.

The diet must return to the pre-carb intake levels, as well. Even if there are carbs in the diet, and there almost certainly will be, the level of carbohydrate intake is so drastically low compared to during the load that it will not get in the way of moving water and drying out the competitor. Most would think that carbs need to be cut to zero or very low but that is not the case.

Sodium must also return to pre-load levels and sodium levels should always be relatively high while prepping. Usually, sodium intake is anywhere from 3-8g per day depending, again, on the competitor. Another misconception is that sodium levels must be low for water to be moved and the competitor to get dry. This poor advice and theory has resulted in many competitors appearing flat and lacking detail on stage. Approaching a show, sodium levels should not be cut provided your water intake is where it should be (very high). I have witnessed many competitors go from looking incredible a week before a show to looking terrible following a cut in sodium.

After a couple days the competitor will see the water shifting away from under the skin and being excreted. However, the fullness in the muscle stays because sodium is high, water intake is high (fully hydrated), and there is no activity other than posing so glycogen isn't being depleted at a dramatic rate. Fullness will remain constant unless the diet from the end of the load to show day is too low in calories and carbs.

With SkipLoading, there should be no loading on Saturday morning. You simply get up in the morning, keep your diet just as you had the previous day and step on stage in incredible condition with a nice balance of fullness vs. dryness.

Q: How do you control "spilling over" during your water manition, using the SkipLoading technique?

The body will hold water when there is not enough water being ingested. When water is running through the body on a consistent basis little water is retained if the electrolytes are balanced. If your sodium levels are too high you can still hold water but if the water intake is high, the sodium requirement increases as well.

Also, it is important to note that water is not "shed" or controlled by manition of sodium levels with SkipLoading. It is manited entirely by loading carbs and adjusting water intake. The fastest way to go flat, and I see it happen all the time, is to drop sodium levels too low trying to "get water off". The amount of water and the timing of its intake are crucial and will vary between clients. It is not uncommon for sodium levels to remain anywhere from 3g to as high as 8 or 9g per day up to the last week before a show. When you understand how sodium relates to other electrolytes and how it relates to maniting water, you will hit the stage harder, fuller, and drier than ever before.

Q: What is the biggest difference your clients have noted between the SkipLoad and other methods they have used for maniting water and increasing fullness?

The primary difference is that the balance of fullness vs. dryness is achieved. Every competitor has a balance of dryness vs. fullness that is optimal for THEM. You always have to give up at least some of one to get the other. The trick is to find the balance that has that competitor as dry as he can be and yet as full as he can be. This is exactly what SkipLoading accomplishes.

Most other loading methods are based on the concept that you load up to a day or so before the show and try to control water by cutting it at ridiculous times, cutting sodium a couple or three days out, etc.. When people ask what SkipLoading is, I tell them that if they take what the normal competitor does and simply do everything opposite, that is SkipLoading. Most of the principles of SkipLoading seem to be very backwards from what is known as "fact" when it comes to the last week of prep. My retion is taking things that are supposed to be known as fact and blowing them out of the water.

Q: Many competitors including pros have found themselves in high risk or even fatal situations due to diuretic use or better yet, misuse. You've experimented and found a way to bring people in bone-dry consistently without using diuretics, thereby making it a safer way to obtain that final stage-worthy dry look that is so sought after. Could you give us an overview on how this came about and how it works?

Diuretics have ruined many competitors conditions and it is not needed if you know how to manite water. I have always said that people get too caught up in water restriction or elimination when they should be focusing on water MANITION. You don't want to necessarily get rid of water; you want to make sure it is in the right place which is in the muscle. Just like a carb load, diuretics are often misunderstood and misused, and can ruin a competitors conditioning.

SkipLoading not only fills you out but manites and shifts water into the muscle so using a diuretic becomes unnecessary. It isn't always easy to tell a new client that they will not be using a diuretic because they are so used to using them. I have heard many times "then how in the hell am I going to get dry? as if there is no other way to get bone dry. My loading protocol has become so por not only because of the competitors ultimate condition, but also because it does not stress the kidneys like the use of diuretics does. My clients do not have to worry about a trip to the emergency room after a show. In my opinion, diuretics have likely contributed to the increase in failing kidneys in bodybuilding over the last ten years. This increase in kidney related issues is alarming.

Q: How do you manage the SkipLoad during the day of the show?

If everything has been done properly and the competitor's condition is 100% in the morning, the day is handled as the previous day less the water intake. Water is routinely cut at bedtime on Friday night for a Saturday show. After the body cycles through such a large amount of water over the course of so many days, it will assume that when the competitor gets up Saturday morning that this will continue. Since the body assumes water intake will be the same, it will continue to excrete water the day of the show. As a result, the competitor continues to dry and harden as the morning progresses.

If the competitor wakes up flat on Saturday morning after SkipLoading, it is due to a lack of carbs. Because water intake has been high, the body is essentially 100% hydrated. Sodium is high and would not be the cause, leaving carbs as the culprit. At this point, carbs need to be ingested but the best way to do this is to take in foods high in three things: sodium, carbs, and fat. The sodium will efficiently pack the carbs away as glycogen, and the fats will control the rate that the carbs hit the bloodstream preventing a shock to the system. These foods are very easy to incorporate because they are things that taste very good like fast food burgers, fries, doughnuts, pizza, cookies, etc. The best foods are those you crave as they contain the sodium, carbs, and fat. You then eat in relation to your condition. If you are filling out, you do not need to eat as much. If you are not filling out, you keep eating. The only thing to watch for the day of the show is abdominal distention. Overeating can cause the stomach to bulge so if you are working on filling out, you will want to eat as much as you can without causing stomach distention. With water intake being cut the night before, there will be no water control issues while eating these foods. When loading in this manner, your condition will not worsen unless you take in too much water.

Q: Are there times you will not use the SkipLoading process on a competitor and will go to a more traditional plan?

No. I may change the timing, the loading day or days, water, sodium, and/or other variables but the principle of SkipLoading remains the same for every single competitor. I had forty-seven clients take the stage in 2007. Each one used SkipLoading tailored to their needs and this put them in their best ever condition.

Q: What are some of the things that can go wrong with SkipLoading if not done right?

A few things can go wrong but you have to really work at making it fail:
1.If a client does not load enough, they will not fill out, which results in a flat look minimizing muscle detail. A full muscle shows much more detail and hardness.
2. Overloading or not cleaning up the water post-load, results in a smooth appearance.
3. Water retention varies greatly between people, and forcing off water with diuretics or drastically cutting sodium often results in a flat appearance on stage.

While only a few things can go wrong, they can be disastrous on your conditioning and ultimately affect your final placement.

Q: Do your clients generally experience a rebound after a SkipLoading week?

Rebounds are not common. The main reason is that the only real change is in the amount of carbs that are eaten. Sodium levels are not dropped, water is not cut early, and diuretics are not used, so there is no real rebound after the show. During a typical load, most competitors rebounds are due to the reintroduction of water, sodium and after the use of a diuretic. When sodium is reintroduced combined with increased water intake, a competitor may put on up to twenty or more pounds in the days following a show.

With SkipLoading the rebound is subtle and when the post-show foods are introduced there is little shock to the system and weight does not fluctuate dramatically. The heart and kidneys are typically much safer from the dangers frequently found when other methods are emplo.

It should also be noted that with SkipLoading it is very easy to compete in shows that are only one to two weeks apart because of the lack of rebound in bodyweight. After a show, if that competitor is back on his diet Monday his condition will be rock solid by Wednesday or Thursday at the latest. The load typically requires modification, and will vary by the individual, but it is relatively easy to pull off and much more predictable than a traditional approach.

Q: Can you or would you SkipLoad a fitness or figure competitor?

I do, yes. The process for fitness, figure, or female bodybuilding does not differ from that of a male bodybuilder. All require a balance of fullness and dryness and SkipLoading can be used for any of them.

Q: When dieting down competitors is there a specific number of weeks out from their show you like to start the dieting process or do you do this on a case by case basis?

I am recognized for my work in the weeks immediately preceding a show. I do, however, prefer to work with a client through the entire prep. Sixteen weeks is typically an adequate time frame to evaluate a clients reaction to various situations and scenarios prior to the critical pre-show focus. I may require more or allow less time, but sixteen weeks is best practice.

I also insist that guys do not come to me out of shape. There are those who believe they are "off season" when they are truly just too fat. I am very good at what I do and I have saved many a train wreck but that is not my business. I am in the business of putting people on stage looking like they have no skin. To do that, I cannot have clients that are too heavy and carrying far too much body fat. It makes the process of dieting torturous on the client, it usually eats at least some hard-earned muscle, and you will almost always get on stage tighter, harder and carrying more of your muscle when you come into the start of a prep leaner than fatter.

Q: What is the #1 mistake you see or hear about competitors doing during the last week of prep before a bodybuilding show?

Gee, only one?
The problem I hear most often is "I didn't carb up enough" or "I had too many carbs". If someone is flat, they naturally assume that it was a lack of carbs, when most of the time it probably was not the case. The problem was likely dropping water early, not taking in enough water, sodium too low, etc. If the competitor is soft and holding water, carbs are often blamed again when it is likely that they did not properly control water intake following a load. Even those not lean enough blame the carbs. Carbs are the usual scapegoat for almost all condition-related issues.

Q: How is cardio utilized during this whole dieting process? The last week?

I am much bigger on cardio than I used to be, during the course of contest prep. However, I still don't go crazy with it and I tend to use it more as a tool than something to rely on to get lean. As an example, most will make their caloric intake fluctuate to keep their metabolism off balance and that is a good idea. However, a comparable idea is to vary cardio levels and do so even before changing caloric intake. Anytime you reduce cardio, you rest your body which makes you less likely to over train. You want to do as little work as possible when in dieting mode whether that is training or cardio. Do what is necessary and that is it.

During the last week before a show cardio is not used. It is cut at least one week before the show as the metabolism is on fire at that point and usually can "coast" through the last couple weeks. This gives the lower body a nice opportunity to rest and recover before the show and it also makes it easier to load if your metabolism is not red hot.

Q: It is known thru the bodybuilding grapevine (underground) that you have worked with and helped some very well known NAME bodybuilders in the sport (pro's and top amateurs) yet it has been kept under wraps and not said publically, why is that? Due to the entities that sponsor that bodybuilder or the contracts they have?

Sponsorship and contracts are factors, but there are a myriad of other reasons names are not publicized, starting with professional courtesy. Often the bodybuilder has a long and established relationship with another top nutritionist and they come to me for the last couple weeks for fine tuning. Leanness can be accomplished with the help of most nutritionists in the industry. What separates me from others is the consistent, replicable achievement of hardness, fullness, and dryness when my clients hit the stage. As a result, many employ their nutritionist to become lean but come to me for the last, critical weeks leading up to the show.

Some request confidentiality because they do contest prep as well. While people of any profession benefit from the expertise of others in their field, many do not want their own customers to know they have someone else helping with their prep work. Such advertising might be great for my business but not necessarily theirs.

Until recently I have not publicly discussed the clients I work with. However, in working with more high-profile athletes and bodybuilders I am learning that the exposure for some clients may be critical in landing them endorsements or obtaining sponsorships. IntenseMuscle.com is well known and read by a lot of prominent figures in the industry. I was surprised to learn of the increasing attention the website and my clients are receiving. It only seems fair that they get the attention that they have earned.

Q: One last question Skip, you are known for your vast knowledge of diet, nutrition, and contest prep, however, do you develop training programs for clients as well?

95% of my clients are looking for assistance with their conditioning whether it be getting them peeled for a show, getting them leaner without giving up hard earned muscle, or maintaining their leanness during the offseason while they still grow and gain muscle tissue. I have trained for 24 years and will provide training guidance, if requested, but this is not usually what people are looking for when they approach me.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I have heard of skip and i am looking forward to reading through this article as i am alwasy willing to try something new and learn...i have done 7 shows and did different things for all of them, my wife has done 15 shows and we have done a few different things with her...but workinmg with woman is a totally different thing...anyway thanks for the input RR...as i said looking forward to reading this...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Hey mike, thought id give you an update on my final week, ive been depleting hard, since monday my weight has dropped 5lb while depelting so all looking good.

Just a hyperthetical question, if i dont feel very full after the 2 days on 350g carb up will the shitload fill me up enough on the morning of the show ?

or if i feel not full on the second carb up day should i have a few more carbs in the evening ? 

Also, 1 more question so i have every base coverd. i just dont want to mess this up.
if i feel flat show day after the shit load, what do i do ? after ive used dyazide ? is there a precess i can use to fill back up ?

sorry to bug my friend i just want to cover all situations.

i will update you with the result of the show !! im feeling very confident, thanks for all you help throught this, i am very grateful.

----------


## LOCUST

double post

----------


## LOCUST

double post

----------


## MIKE_XXL

If you still flat do another 350gm of carbs tomorrow with minimal activity level if possible.

Leave modt of the load for the shiatload, if you eat enough you will fill out nicely, if you are worried about diuretic, take small doses, better to under de-hydrate then over de-hydrate...if you feel pretty dry before you take the dyazide take half the dose we have discussed and monitor, you can always take another dose 6 hours later, baby steps my friend...other then that is you are still flat more food, but not too close to the stage time as you do not want to have a distanted tummy...worst cse senerio 125ml-250ml of fluids right before stage time...but that would be my last resort so prefferable do little doses of diuretics and monitor closely...now get it dry, full and hard and enjoy the show...good luck...hope i have been helpful and looking forward to seeing the results...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

1st meal of the 1 load down, was great eating all that oatmeal, mmm

mike you are the man, im am so gratefrul for the help you have given, i could have a way to repay you i would my friend.

Im am looking so dry at the moment and so lean, ive just noticed a small straition inmy glute so i am very happy.

i got no where near this condition last year, just got dial inthe carbs and do my thing.

Lets fukin do this !!!!!!!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Great to hear...if you are already very dry take 1/4 of a tab of dyazide instead of 1/2...play it slow...the shtload will pull your sub-Q water out anyway, so do not over-diuretic...so keep cool, and get 'er done Bro.
best of luck and you are welcome....XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Hey mike a little update for you.

the load went fantastic, but i still think i could have loaded with more carbs on the 2 days prior, as i was still very dry the following day after putting fluid back in me.

i didnt place top 3, which i was annoyed about, i was by far the hardest guy there and i had striations inmy glutes.

i weighed in at 71.9kg in an under 80kg class so i was quite small, so size won over condition.
but never mind im very happy as i done this onmy own, and with yoor help.

now on to business, i have decided to compete again in 5 weeks in another show, and im trying to get down to below 70kg. 4lb to loose.

is there any chance you can help me again mike, i think it would be worthwile me coming down, even if i was flat, and carbed up very late or something ur the genius here lol.
as i think at 70kg i would do very very well instead of being a small fish in a big class.

i have attached a pic of me on stage.
let me know what you think ?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Glad to hear your load went good, i know it's hard sometimes dealing with placing that seems like a bad call, i have been on the receiving end of this many times, you come out of the show a strangers are telling you that you should have placed higher it is anoying but the judging system is far from perfect in BBing...anywa once again glad you did well, and let me think about a plan for you too reach your goal for the next show...for biginers need to know when is the weight-in and when is the show, stage time? give me this info and we will go from there...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Hey mike, soory its taken a while for me to reply, been very busy at work etc and with prep.

i have been trialing the skiploading technique with good results.
but im undecided between that and the shitload like last time if you could make some minor adjustments, and it would possibly work better.

the only thing with last time is i felt flat, i was very dry and ripped but felt i could have been alot fuller, is there anything we can do ? 

something to note, i worked out my salt intake and it was just under 2g a day roughly i have now increased this to 4.5g without whats in my food which isisnt alot, but im alot fuller all the time because of this, maybe this will affect the carb up process for the better this time, as we all know no sodium and u cant fill up..

Ok on to the details, i dont think im gonna make the u70's as im pretty lean at about 165lb with my new increased fuller sodium look lol.
so the weigh in is at 12pm and i expect to be on stage at about 4-5pm.
the show is sun june 27th

speak soon
nick

----------


## MIKE_XXL

First of all you need to make a decision which way you will be carbing up...I don't mean to sound arrogant but I have paying customers which take priority, family, 3 kids, full time career, small business and a wife to please all while balancing my own life and still helping many people for free on here and other boards, quite frankly I do not have time to tweak the shtload and then have you go another way...keep in mind all carb up methods work some better then others and it will be depended on a person as well...I do what I find works best for most...here is my feedback...

What do others say about “XXL PT”:

“XXL helped me win the heavyweight division of my bodybuilding show with his in depth knowledge of training and proper diet. I went from 282lbs to 228lbs on stage shredded and ripped in just 8 weeks. He followed my progress with weekly pics and daily updates. I am certain without his help I would not have achieved the look I had and would not have won my class.” – Scott W.
“I went from size 14 to size 8 for my sons wedding and never looked back. I have been able to maintain my weight lose for over 8 years and I am 60+ years old now, great, simple to follow help” - JO
“The advice I received from XXL was PERFECT and I would not have changed one thing I was as full as possible, vascular as ever, and as dry as I could have been considering I only had 8 weeks...I actually had 2 steams shower in between shows and it helped remove the last bit of water.....Mike, your are a genius and I am glad I listened to you, you gave great advice and it worked better than I hoped...when I woke up this morning after eating crap last night I was no more vascular or tighter than I was at the comp, so I know I loaded perfectly, and did everything just right...Thanks again man....” - WEBB
“Hey XXL, I followed your carb up advice and came in harder than ever before -thanx man” - Pitbull
“I used XXL's advice on the carb/fat loading and it worked well for me” – DieselNYC80
“BIG BIG THANX...damn bro!!! I followed your prep to the T…and it paid off big-time... I nailed my form at prejudging and my vascularity was insane!! I was sitting a def top 3…then by night I filled out even more and harder and drier...by the time I pumped up I was causing traffic jams in the pump area with folk trying to get a photo how vascular I got…I took the stage and walked off with the Masters… unfortunately Masters and juniors here are not invited to try for the overall…pity…I was on the money.. BIG thank u again…RESPECT...” – Greekfreak

“Just had another great weekend. I went to Greece and competed in the PanHellenic Championships last Sunday, I followed yr Protocol Mike again for the 3rd time in 5weeks.. with great success, winning the Open Masters category. Thanx again. Your system and well explained layout made 2009 a great year for me in terms of bodybuilding. I learned a lot.” - Greekfreak

Anyway let me know and good luck...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Hi mike, sorry for the delay.

I have made my decision, and you win bro, you did me fine last time, tbh i dont know why i thought about another way, as i know you can tweakit slightly and help me with timing like no one else can, im sorry for messing you about.

I do not dought you one bit mate, and your help so far has been amazing, i wish i had a way to repay you my friend..

What details do you need from me, here is some info i can give you i have learned form the last carb up which may help this time.

Half a maxzide tab dosent do alot for me at all, barely drop 1-2lbs if that, maybe i need more to get things going.

I didnt feel full after the 2 carb up days, i felt i could have had more, but i dont know how you implement the amouts into the shit load, if you supposed to be full or not before loading etc.

i need to get down to 154lb, im currently 162lb after cutting water @ 7pm last night with half a maxzide, just to see what my weight is after water, but i was still quite watery and im not in full flow with the meds yet.

i will be hammering cardio and low carbs for the next 2 weeks to try to drop some more weight, I dont know if ill make the weightbut ill give it a dam good go !! 

the show is sun june 27th, and weigh in is at 12pm.

can you carb up after the weigh in ?

mike over to you mate.
thank you

----------


## MIKE_XXL

No worries Bro, just i have very little time to spare and when i do i want to make sure it goes to good use. You follow direction well so that's why i am willing to help you out i hate peolpe who ask million questions and then do nothing with the answersi have been in this game long enough to know what needs to be done to get the result people are looking for anyway, here we go...as for loosing water we need to be carefull as too much water loss will leave you looking flat and it will be almost imposible to car up and get the fullnes and hardness back...if you can be 5lbs over 154lbs we can get you in through diuretics and still nail all other aspects...so real;isticly you are 3 lbs away from 159lbs which where we need you before cutting water and weight-ins...we will do the water and diuretic slightly different to ensure you make the weight...as for shtlad, let me know again exactly (or as close as you can) to what you had last time this way i can tweak it and get you a bit fuller...as for the initial carb up we will have to keep it pretty minimum to ensure making weight...so for now bust you ass on cardio and low carbs and keep me posted about your weight and answer the questions and i will take care of the rest...as for ways to repay me just spread the word Bro...the best advertising for me is word of mouth i get most of my paying customers through other people talking about my way of getting results...so spread the word Bro...LOL...TTYL...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Hey bro, im so happy you got back to me.

the low carbs are killing me but we do what we have to do..

ok some more info 

the weigh in is at 12 as already said but i wont be on stage till after 5pm, so i dont know how this will be factored in.
i woke this morning looking very dry, and have started to getthe kai green style feather onmy quads .. woop

do u need to know what meds im taking ? i can pm if you wish.

as for my last show shitload foods were, i cant remember quantities but as the day went onmy face got more gaunt looking as it sucked the water.

cookies
muffins
pancakes
syrup
mc donalds fries, hash browns, chicken wraps, egg mc muffins
snickers flapjacks, 
brownies
haribo sweets
krispy kremes
peanut butter bars
waffles

i felt the mc donalds, fries were very effective, but the bread in the mc muffins did bloat me for a while.

think thats it roughly..

im so hyped about going down a weight, rather than being the lightest in the next catagory !!!

speak soon mike.

----------


## LOCUST

Hey mike all is going well with my weight, should be able to make it.

Just a little nudge as i need to start planning my depletion workouts areound your carb up,
Sorry to bug if your busy bro, just havent herd from you for a bit..

nick

----------


## MIKE_XXL

HEy Bro, no worries i got your back, i will work on this on the weekend as that's when my time gets freed up a bit...as for initial carb up and decarb work out do the same ting as last time, with same amount, we will change the diuretic protocol and fat / shtload remember that small changes make big differance at the end you do not want to change to much and make drastic changes as it can be counter prodactive...so you will hear from me by end of week so you will have a week to get your mind ready...hope that's ok, ttyl...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Sweet mike, i knew you would have my backmate.

a little update i woke this morning at 160lb so all on target.
but very depleted.
dropping no explode as of tuesday and still have to drop test prop, so a little water stillto come off i hope too.

having a high carb day today about 450g carbs to keep my fat burning going as im on 85g carbs a day, and 90 mins cardio a day.
I will deplete on 85g carbs next week, mon, tue,wed,thur... as thats what im on now so dont wanna increase carbs to deplete..

still 10 days left till show day, im very confident about this u70kg class mate.

cheers bro and cant wait to see the protocol..

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Ok Bro here are the basics i came up with,
Out of the foods you used last time these are the once i want you to use this time:
pancakes
syrup
mc donalds fries, hash browns, chicken wraps, egg mc muffins
snickers flapjacks, 
haribo sweets
krispy kremes
peanut butter bars
I took out stuff that might consist higher level of yeast for baking puropses, it maigh make you hold water.
Diuretics: to assist you with drying out more use 3/4 tab 1 hour before cutting water, it take 1 hour for dyazide to start working last time you went into dropping water without diuretics and then added them in to assist further water drop. This time we will use diuretics from the start the minute you cut water the diuretics will be there to drop wate and you will drop fast at first teh monitor condition and do 1/2 or 1/4 tabs every 6-8 hours as condition demends. For shit load do not start till after weight in to ensure making the weight if you weight is ok you can start sooner but no earlier then 4 hours after cutting water. For regular carb up leading up to shtload do same stuff you did last time remember must be minimal here to make the weight i whihk i covered most of the stuff remember it is small changes but end result can be totally different so let me know if you need more detail or additional ehlp, g/l...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Excellent mike, sounds fine my friend.

to let you know i woke this morning and my weight was 157.6lb or 71.4kg i start my 4 day depletion workouts today through to thursday.

a couple of questions, am i cutting water at 7pm ? as weigh in is at 12pm ?
so dyazide at 6pm ? then every 6-8 hours.

My carb up is 2 days of 350g carbs from oats, peanut butter and chicken same as last time, also i will drop my seasoning but contintue to use a small bit of condiment sauce on the saturday as i think my sodium was way to high last time during loading.
i am also using some high dose vit c to help. my water is 10 liters a day

so let me get this clear, if i start to drop weight and i wake under 70kg on show day for example 67kg im home and dry and can start to shit load, and i will not go over the limit providing i dont eat 3kg of food ? 
Also as i will still be dropping water ?

last time i continuted to drop weight as i shit loaded through the morning.

thanks again mike, and also my back has finally arrived lol got my xmas tree in !!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yes my friend all looks good, if you are under the weight limit you can start loading sooner it is more desiarbleas you can stop sooner as well and get rid of any of the bloat if any should apear...so diuretic sound right on, food is all good so sounds like you are good to go...enjoy the show and let me know how you make out and of course ask any more questions, i will try to log in more often for you and check in here daily from here on...good luck...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

cool, last day of depletion today, i cant seem to get my bodyweight under 158lbs, i hope this isint a problem, as cutting water should drop me.

The only real difference is taking the dyazide before cutting water and last time i took it 3-4 hours after cutting water, does it really make that much difference taking it before ?

1 question mike, im not due on stage till 5pm at earliest providing i make weight, how shall i plan the day ? just keep taking 1/2 or a 1/4 dyazide very 6-8 hours and drink no fluid ? 

thanks bro, starting carb up with metformin tomorrow ! cant wait ! 

nick

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yes taking it 1 hour before cutting water will drop a lot more water and quicker, you'll see, remember monitor your weight but i think 154 should be no issue i ahev dropped mad-weight before doing it this way,...as for your time on stage do not start shit load any more then 18 hours before stage time, ok? as ofr the dyazide use after weight ins...monitor your condition and only if you feel a bit more water can go take more diuretics i would stick to 1/4 every 8 hours unless you are still holding water, you will have to make that judgement, ermember it is better to under dehydrate then over do it so play it on safe side, also there is a bit of accumulation of diuretic in your body so taking in a 1/4 will have greater effect when taken after a previouse dose, then taking 1/4 as a first dose...good luck Bro, let me know how you make out...XXL

----------


## LOCUST

Hey mike, sorry for the delay in updating.

i didnt make the weight, actully i came in heavier than my last show at 73kg. weird huh lol
and i was leaner, i spoke to a judge when weighing in and told her about my intention to get to under 70kg.
she took 1 look at my abs and said no chance your to big, i was very dry and ripped lol.

so at least an ego boost, as im ment to be inthat catagory and loosing muscle to go down a cat is a step in the wrong direction.

didnt get top 3 but was very happy with my condition etc, just gotta add that size now.

thanks for all your help mike.. been a star mate.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good too hear the results were good too bad that you did not make the weight, your rebound from lastshow must have put on some good muscle size on you...good job...XXL

----------

